# Between Friends Too :)



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

Ok so I had ordered like 80 bucks worth of salts from these guys yesterday but messed something up pretty bad on my side which is fairly embarrassing and I don't want to say   heh but they contacted me REALLY quickly *which is super fast for the fact that i'm on the other side of the world* They called my house, which i'm not there but my mom was and ofcourse was lost lmao but she even emailed me and they emailed me as well and let me know what the issue was.  I explained to them where I went wrong and that I fixed my error and was good to go and then they shipped out my order with no fuss or worries! They were so nice about it and so understanding and didn't even blink twice.  What great service I got from them and I think they are fantastic.  They are having a sale on Bath salts (btw) and I had to hit it up!! GREAT PRICES!!   Check them out! DO IT NOW! 

Between Friends Too


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

That is great to hear , so many companies do not care , communication ha , you might as well talk to a brick wall. Going to check them out.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

They are so nice!  I explained to them my error and why I had to deal with them over the internet (otherside of world thing lmao) and they were totally cool with everything!

-My bad the salt apparently is there normal prices it's seriously that cheap I thought it was on sale!! HOLY CROW!! 

*edited to add ^^^^^^


----------

